# MP Max - True Whey Samples & the MP Blender Bottle is here for ONLY 99p each



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

*Latest releases from myprotein.co.uk*
​
*MP Max® - True Whey*










The next generation of whey supplements within the MP Max range! True Whey is a high quality whey protein supplement packed with a fantastic blend of both Whey Concentrate and Whey Isolate. It has an excellent protein content and awesome amino acid profile (high in BCAAs). Also included in this great tasting whey protein supplement are Lactospore pro-biotics and Digezyme digestive enzymes, to promote a healthy digestive system and improved nutrient absorption.

The key benefits of True Whey can be found below:

•	High protein %.

•	Foam free!

•	100 million spores of Lactospore® Pro-biotics per serving

•	50mg of Digezyme® digestive enzymes per serving

•	Much improved mixing.

•	New great flavours:

•	Velvet Vanilla

•	Chocolate Orange

•	Chocolate Mint

•	Raspberry Ripple

•	Milk Chocolate

•	Strawberry Delight

•	Banana Cream

Each fantastic flavour has its own unique taste and has passed our most stringent taste testing process. We are confident True Whey is the best tasting whey protein product on the market today. This is the ultimate whey protein shake for function, quality of ingredients, delicious flavours and fantastic direct price. The cost per 5lb tub is from *£21.99* for bulk purchases.

As part of the launch of True Whey, we are offering all UKM members the chance to grab one free sample per household of one of the above flavours! Just email us with your flavour request, UKM nickname, full name and address to "samples at myprotein.co.uk" (please replace the "at" with "@"). Please use the subject of "UKM True Whey Sample Request".

*View more:* *http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/true-whey-(5lb)/* 

Samples are limited to first-come-first-serve and are limited in supply.



*MP Blender Bottle is here for 99p each (limited offer)*
​
*
*

*
*










The MP Blender Bottle has finally landed (sorry for the delay). We have an introductory offer running until mid-day on August 1st for the MP Blender Bottle which are *ONLY **99p each* so grab this bargain while you can! This is officially the cheapest world-wide price for the Blender Bottle which retails for £7.99 in some stores. P&P is FREE when combined with another order sent by courier. This is a genuine bargain, so grab them while you can.



*
**http://www.myprotein.co.uk/products/accessories/mp-blender-bottle/*



*Other new products*
​
*MP - Instant Milk Protein (unflavoured)*

Instant Milk Protein is now available in a 5lb re-fill bag and is completely free of fillers, sweeteners, flavourings and thickening agents. Our Instant Milk Protein is of the highest quality and nutritional value.

Instant Milk Protein is a slow-digesting protein derived from milk, containing both Whey and Casein protein fractions. Unlike the fast absorbing whey proteins, milk protein is digested slowly in the intestinal tract, which allows time for proper digestion. It is also a rich source of BCAA (branched chain amino acids) and calcium.

Available in a 5lb re-fill bag for a European low price of *£21.95*.

*View more:* *http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/unflavoured-protein/instant-milk-protein-(unflavoured)-(refill)/* 

*MP - Instant Casein *

Instant Casein is now available in a 5lb re-fill bag in a number of fantastic flavours to make your supplement routine even more enjoyable. Instant Casein is a slow-digesting protein derived from milk, containing both Whey and Casein protein fractions. Unlike the fast absorbing whey proteins, milk protein is digested slowly in the intestinal tract, which allows time for proper digestion. It is also a rich source of BCAA (branched chain amino acids) and calcium.

Available in a 5lb re-fill bag in vanilla, chocolate smooth and strawberry for an great low price of *£24.95* each!



*
View more:* *http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/instant-casein-(5lb)-(refill)/*

Posted with permission from UK-Muscle.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Note to Mods - I approved this post.

L


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice offer mate

I think the following bit may though need a change



> As part of the launch of True Whey, we are offering all ******* members the chance to grab one free sample per household of one of the above flavours! Just email us with your flavour request, ****** nickname, full name and address to "samples at myprotein.co.uk" (please replace the "at" with "@"). Please use the subject of "******* True Whey Sample Request".


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice I will put in for this... what size is the bottle mate... I am looking for 1 litre ones and having a dickens of a time finding them...

*edit* ok saw its 600ml on the site... cheers


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

i was looking at that true whey the other day think ill request a sample when i need some more whey, was ineterested in the chocolate mint but didnt want to risk it since it was a 5lb tub so this helps me decide, how do the samples come packaged?


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

sounds like the old whey, can you sumarize the difference between this one and the old MP whey I buy from you?

Cheers


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Yea Boi said:


> i was looking at that true whey the other day think ill request a sample when i need some more whey, was ineterested in the chocolate mint but didnt want to risk it since it was a 5lb tub so this helps me decide, how do the samples come packaged?


Hi,

They come in heat sealed foil wrappers.

MP


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

fits said:


> sounds like the old whey, can you sumarize the difference between this one and the old MP whey I buy from you?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

We used the old MP Max - Whey Protein as a base and took feedback to improve areas. The areas we improved are:


Improved the mixability - now mixes instantly

Removed froth. Now produces zero froth

Added high quality digestive enzymes (Digezyme®).

Added 100 million spores of Lactospore® pro-biotic per serving

Re-designed and improved all flavours

Increased the amount of protein per 100g


Hope that helps.

MP


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We used the old MP Max - Whey Protein as a base and took feedback to improve areas. The areas we improved are:
> 
> ...


 Very much so, thank you.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks MP looking forward to receiving my sample. The bottles look good.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how much did you increase the protein content per 100g by? does this contain Gum?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> how much did you increase the protein content per 100g by? does this contain Gum?


Hi Paul,

The protein (as-is) per 100g is now 76%. So around 2% increase. We of course have added 50mg of powerful digestive enzymes and 100 million spores of Pro-biotic as well.

Yes we have added xanthan (fibre source) to improve the mouth feel of the product (add some extra thickness, however only a small amount was used).

*Ingredients:* Protein Blend (Whey Protein Concentrate (WPC80)*, Whey Protein Isolate*, Emulsifier: Soya Lecithin), Fat Reduced Cocoa Powder (chocolate flavours only), Flavouring, Citric Acid (berry flavours only), Thickener (Xanthan Gum), Colours (Curcumin [banana flavour only], Beetroot Red [berry flavours only]), Digezyme® (Amylase, Protease, Cellulase, Beta-D-Galactosidase, Lipase), Sweetener (Sucralose), Lactospore® Pro-biotics, (Bacillus Coagulans). * From Milk

http://www.myprotein.co.uk/mp-max/whey-protein/true-whey-(5lb)/

Hope that helps.

MP


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The protein (as-is) per 100g is now 76%. So around 2% increase. We of course have added 50mg of powerful digestive enzymes and 100 million spores of Pro-biotic as well.
> 
> ...


Hi there guys

Would it be the Xanthan Gum which lowers the protein per 100g by 2g in comparison to the product below (reflex whey) which seems similar in ingredients, ratios, content etc?

Could it be offered without through the 'make your own section'?

http://www.reflex-nutrition.com/store.php?sub=3&id=51

*Ingredients*: Ultra filtered whey protein concentrate and ultra filtered whey protein isolate (43% B-Lactoglobulinm 18% Glycomacropeptide, 16% Lactorferrin and others, 15% a-Lactalbumin, 5% Immunoglobulin, 3% Bovine Serum Albumin.), Flavourings, Natural Colourings, artificial sweeteners (sucralose, acesulfame k), Digezyme, (digestive enzyme blend), Lactospore probiotics.

*Nutritional Information per 100g*

Protein 78g

Carbs 3.6g

Fat 5.2g

Digezyme 160mg

Lactospore® 200 million spores

Protein Composition %

ß-Lactoglobulin 43%

a-Lactalbumin 15%

Glycomacropeptide 18%

Immunoglobulin 5%

Serum Albumin 3%

Lactoferrin & others 16%

Cheers


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I have to give credit where credit is due... I am once again a happy My Protein customer.

I mad a rather big order yesterday and it was dispatched same day. I also requested a trial of the true protein and received that today.

I tried the chocolate orange and I must admit it is one of the nicest flavored proteins I have ever tried.

Big thumbs up from me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> The protein (as-is) per 100g is now 76%. So around 2% increase. We of course have added 50mg of powerful digestive enzymes and 100 million spores of Pro-biotic as well.
> 
> ...


cheers MP it was genuine question hope you did not think it was a dig.

i asked about the gum as Extreme Whey has it removed and the mixture is different to Extreme Protein so knowing this about this new product gives me a better understanding on how it mixes....

thanks


----------



## colsa (Jul 25, 2008)

Sounds good, was gonna put a first time order in from this site, do we get a discount ?,

also was unsure of what to get, the mp max whey protein, the unflavoured bulk impact whey protein,the unflavoured bulk whey isolate , or this new true whey, it would be for taking after my workout, any suggestions lads ?, cheers


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> cheers MP it was genuine question hope you did not think it was a dig.
> 
> i asked about the gum as Extreme Whey has it removed and the mixture is different to Extreme Protein so knowing this about this new product gives me a better understanding on how it mixes....
> 
> thanks


Hi,

No not at all perfectly reasonable questions. 

We feel in our premier whey product that slight additional thickness is required. We don't add any thickeners\fibre, so of course it offers an alternative. http://www.myprotein.co.uk/bulk-supplies/flavoured-protein/]



> Sounds good, was gonna put a first time order in from this site, do we get a discount ?,
> 
> also was unsure of what to get, the mp max whey protein, the unflavoured bulk impact whey protein,the unflavoured bulk whey isolate , or this new true whey, it would be for taking after my workout, any suggestions lads ?, cheers


First time users can add the code MP1 for a 5% discount. Our prices are already cheaper than "trade prices" hence why we don't offer a bigger discount.

I suppose it depends on your budget. True Whey is our premium whey solution, however unflavoured whey will still give equal amounts of protein, it of course won't taste as nice or be packaged in as nice packaging.

MP


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the MP Max protein is very good.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i get mp max and the bulk protein and mix together, works out cheap


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

got my sample of the true whey - chocolate mint flavour and it is by far the best tasting whey protein i have ever had, i seriously cant see myself getting bored or sick of the taste it is so enjoyable tastes just like a mint aero and mixes very well.

also got a blender bottle with my order last week and they are also very good and the lid is very solid. overall very happy with MP will order some chocolate mint true whey as soon as im about to run out of my current stuff.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like their mixing bottles, I ordered 12


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

requested a sample of true whey in chocolate orange, it arrived today. so i broke it out straight away.

i mixed the 25g sachet with 200ml of water and shook. i don't think it's an exaggeration to say that this is the best protein i have ever tasted. it reminds me of terry's chocolate orange or the cnp flapjacks (what i'd do for one of them now). brilliant product, i'll deffo be ordering some in a few weeks when my current unflavoured stuff runs out.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hate the mixing bottle doesnt work at all for me, who knows why lol the normal mp ones work much better


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

estfna said:


> requested a sample of true whey in chocolate orange, it arrived today. so i broke it out straight away.
> 
> i mixed the 25g sachet with 200ml of water and shook. i don't think it's an exaggeration to say that this is the best protein i have ever tasted. it reminds me of terry's chocolate orange or the cnp flapjacks (what i'd do for one of them now). brilliant product, i'll deffo be ordering some in a few weeks when my current unflavoured stuff runs out.


Hi,

Thanks for your review. 

Has anyone else got any feedback? We have sent out lots of samples to UKM members.

All comments taken on board and passed on.

MP


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

BigDom86 said:


> hate the mixing bottle doesnt work at all for me, who knows why lol the normal mp ones work much better


Hi,

Sorry to hear that. In what way "doesn't it work"? Most users much prefer to our Buchsteiner MixMaster shaker, however if its a fault we will happily exchange (this will need to be done via customer services however).

MP


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

yea i left some feedback on the mint choc i recieved was very good.

i placed an order for some tuesday night actually and i still dont think its been dispatched, site hasnt been updated with anything, any reason why its taking so long or has the site just not updated?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Yea Boi said:


> yea i left some feedback on the mint choc i recieved was very good.
> 
> i placed an order for some tuesday night actually and i still dont think its been dispatched, site hasnt been updated with anything, any reason why its taking so long or has the site just not updated?


Hi,

Glad you like it. 

For shipping questions please refer to our Shipping FAQ or Contact us via phone or email and someone will be happy to advise. We can't deal with CS questions via UKM (or any forum) any more were afraid.

MP


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeah I had a choc mint sample and rate it highly, tasted just like them after 8 mints..

S


----------



## Yea Boi (Mar 24, 2008)

just after i sent an email asking whats going on i get an email saying its been dispatched, just my luck.

anyway yea im looking forward to having the mint chocolate everyday now as soon as i get it, i thought it was more of a mint aero taste. after eights tend to be quite powerful mint and dark chocolate which isnt as good imo. either way im a big fan of mint choc stuff in general am just glad i could have a sample to try first for reassurance.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I like their mixing bottles, I ordered 12


12 bottles!! :huh:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your review.
> 
> ...


Hi i never received a sample. Did you run out?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> 12 bottles!! :huh:


Pmsl, yea can never have to many bottles  I broke 2 a few months back and they were 4 quid each. I had to chuck one as it smelt so bad so that was another 4 quid. 12 quid for 3! With this deal I got 12 for £12 :thumb:


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Are the bottles meant to be ok in the Dish washer? Just Ive found in the past that if you do, the lid is then mis-shaped and wont screw on properly. Makes sense being plastic and all, was just me trying to get rid of that awful, 2 days in your gym bag smell 

Ill have to try this new whey as Im about to renew.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Hi i never received a sample. Did you run out?


Hi,

All samples have been sent. Drop the samples team an email and they will be happy to look into it for you. 

MP


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

The blender bottles are wicked


----------



## Krashslaughta (Feb 4, 2008)

Blender bottles are far better than the standard issue.

As for the samples, sorry but I tried the Raspberry one (just as a difference) and you wouldn't want to be necking a lot of that in one day that's for sure


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Missed out on the samples - but am a big fan of MyProtein - great service, fast delivery, good products and good value.


----------

